# will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

bmw wheels 5x120 with a centerbore of 72.56 to 5x100 (stock vw centerbore is 57.1)
i dont know the formula to find out if this would work, im no mathematician








is this possible???


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_is this possible???

Not even close; the very large centerbore imposes on the structure of the wheel if you _attempt_ to redrill.
Go back to the drawing board and either buy adaptors or look at wheels that correctly fit.
- Erik


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly vr6 karl)*

the problem with bmw wheels are they are low offset. so unless you are runnign a thin wheel its going to be alot of poke. also could be jsut the right amount of poke


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Not even close; the very large centerbore imposes on the structure of the wheel if you _attempt_ to redrill.
Go back to the drawing board and either buy adaptors or look at wheels that correctly fit.
- Erik

I know I am bumping an old thread here, but I am having my 5x120 bmw wheels redrilled and the holes for the bolts do not come that close to the centerbore. the machinist said everything would be ok. I went and checked it myself. I have seen some aftermarket wheels that are dual drilled rather close to the centerbore and nobody seems to have a problem with running those wheels so I don't see a big issue with drilling a large centerbore bmw wheel.


----------



## xchristensen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_I know I am bumping an old thread here, but I am having my 5x120 bmw wheels redrilled and the holes for the bolts do not come that close to the centerbore. the machinist said everything would be ok. I went and checked it myself. I have seen some aftermarket wheels that are dual drilled rather close to the centerbore and nobody seems to have a problem with running those wheels so I don't see a big issue with drilling a large centerbore bmw wheel.

Im pretty sure that just the difference in centerbore sizes could cause some interesting problems. Think of a spacer that isnt "seated" correctly or non hubcentric spacers... both could have potential to cause a uneven seat for the wheel.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
I know I am bumping an old thread here, but I am having my 5x120 bmw wheels redrilled and the holes for the bolts do not come that close to the centerbore. the machinist said everything would be ok. I went and checked it myself. I have seen some aftermarket wheels that are dual drilled rather close to the centerbore and nobody seems to have a problem with running those wheels so I don't see a big issue with drilling a large centerbore bmw wheel.



formerly silveratljetta said:


> Whats the center bores size?


----------



## klbeans (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silveratljetta* »_I am an adapter and BMW fitment expert.

Haha. Gotta laugh when someone refers to themselves as an "expert". You got the cape and super suit to go with that title?


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (xchristensen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchristensen* »_
Im pretty sure that just the difference in centerbore sizes could cause some interesting problems. Think of a spacer that isnt "seated" correctly or non hubcentric spacers... both could have potential to cause a uneven seat for the wheel.

he can use hubcentric rings to line it up properly


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (KR3DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KR3DUB* »_
he can use hubcentric rings to line it up properly

yes that is true. The rings are not the problem. The centerbore on the wheels in question is 72.56mm. Stock centerbore for our cars is 57.1mm. I had the wheels set up onto the drilling machine and it looks like there was at least 5mm or more of meat left between the new hole that would be drilled and the center of the wheel.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly silveratljetta)*

I do not know how to do the math or what kind of restrictions there are on dual drilling wheels, but im just saying that there are so many aftermarket wheels that have been dual drilled pretty close to the centerbore. I do not see a huge problem with it. I personally am more uncomfortable with doing a fill and redrill.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: will a redrill from 5x120 to 5x100 work (formerly vr6 karl)*

bump for a real answer


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Center Bore Dia=72.56
Bolt Pattern Dia = 100
100-72.56=27.44/2=13.72
you have 13.72mm between the center of the new holes to be drilled and the centerbore of the wheel. I cant remember what the diameter of the stock wheel bolt is but assuming its 19mm, you have 4 mm left roughly. This is definitely not enough to run the wheel safely as you risk shearing the remaining material easilly. Think of hitting a pothole at like 60mph. Instead of bending a wheel, you might lose it. Run spacers, its much safer.The offset will also give u problems.











_Modified by Punjabi_Dubber at 1:03 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## montece0000 (Feb 8, 2008)

u cant redrill them....
trust...i know...i was runnin bmw rims on my mk4....n it gonna have poke....


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (montece0000)*

haha, almost 3 year bump. ive learned alot about wheels since then


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Punjabi_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Punjabi_Dubber* »_Center Bore Dia=72.56
Bolt Pattern Dia = 100
100-72.56=27.44/2=13.72
you have 13.72mm between the center of the new holes to be drilled and the centerbore of the wheel. I cant remember what the diameter of the stock wheel bolt is but assuming its 19mm, you have 4 mm left roughly. This is definitely not enough to run the wheel safely as you risk shearing the remaining material easilly. Think of hitting a pothole at like 60mph. Instead of bending a wheel, you might lose it. Run spacers, its much safer.The offset will also give u problems.








_Modified by Punjabi_Dubber at 1:03 PM 1-23-2009_

diameter of the stock wheel bolt is 14mm. 
13.72-7= 6.72. So call it 7mm of metal between the outside of the new hole to be drilled and the centerbore of the wheel. I wish someone knew what the threshold was for doing this sort of thing


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Sorry I read the thread wrong the first time so my point is invalid.
How would these look on a mk4? My friend has them.










_Modified by Bazmcc at 4:15 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

search myimola


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

^^^ sexy!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_search myimola

They're similar but not the same.
They look pretty damn good though.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_Sorry I read the thread wrong the first time so my point is invalid.
How would these look on a mk4? My friend has them.









_Modified by Bazmcc at 4:15 PM 1-23-2009_
they would look great. awake had a proper vw specific set but too much lip in the rear imo.
myimolas looks good too, but an retro modular wheel against a kit of any sort looks bad to me. i think this style wheel looks good on a stock(ish) looking car.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_
i think this style wheel looks good on a stock(ish) looking car.

Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

not sure how it was done (fill and drill, or dual drill) but these are BMW style 5's that have been redrilled. i'm pretty sure he didn't die. yeah you might have a tiny bit of metal left after the redrill, but you still have the existing metal that surrounds the bolt holes to maintain the integrity. of course, it won't be the idea situation but people have driven harder and faster on worse, trust me. it all really comes down to your comfort level and your trust in your machinist. look at it this way, if a machine shop is willing to do the work, and then put their name on the line by letting you drive them, it should be a safe bet. because unless you can have a structural engineer you can consult, who better to trust then someone who works with metal everyday. i say take them to a machine shop and see what they say.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Punjabi_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Punjabi_Dubber* »_Center Bore Dia=72.56
Bolt Pattern Dia = 100
100-72.56=27.44/2=13.72
you have 13.72mm between the center of the new holes to be drilled and the centerbore of the wheel. I cant remember what the diameter of the stock wheel bolt is but assuming its 19mm, you have 4 mm left roughly. This is definitely not enough to run the wheel safely as you risk shearing the remaining material easilly. Think of hitting a pothole at like 60mph. Instead of bending a wheel, you might lose it. Run spacers, its much safer.The offset will also give u problems.








_Modified by Punjabi_Dubber at 1:03 PM 1-23-2009_


how do you know this to be true? word of mouth or guessing does not equal engineering anaylysis...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (orionz06)*

here is something interesting that I found. These SSR Wheels come drilled like this from the factory. I think a redrill on my wheels would be just as safe, if not safer than this:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_not sure how it was done (fill and drill, or dual drill) but these are BMW style 5's that have been redrilled. i'm pretty sure he didn't die. yeah you might have a tiny bit of metal left after the redrill, but you still have the existing metal that surrounds the bolt holes to maintain the integrity. of course, it won't be the idea situation but people have driven harder and faster on worse, trust me. it all really comes down to your comfort level and your trust in your machinist. look at it this way, if a machine shop is willing to do the work, and then put their name on the line by letting you drive them, it should be a safe bet. because unless you can have a structural engineer you can consult, who better to trust then someone who works with metal everyday. i say take them to a machine shop and see what they say. 

I have already taken them to the shop that is going to do the drilling because I was concerned about the centerbore. He said he would never drill something that he wasnt comfortable with so i will trust his word along with the research that I have done. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (orionz06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orionz06* »_

how do you know this to be true? word of mouth or guessing does not equal engineering anaylysis... 

read my profile and ull find out...and his machinist is not going to do an engineering stress analysis to figure out whether to drill the holes


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Punjabi_Dubber)*

its a quick ansys problem, but i will agree that some responsibility is left to the machinist...
there are a few variables i would want to know if they were mine, but there is a large factor of safety built into the hub of the wheel... 
and engineering student =/= engineer...


----------

